# Flashing FSC codes on NBT Evo



## titanium88 (May 11, 2017)

Hi folks!

Lately I have faced an issue that I tried o overcome but unfortunately without success, therefore I am seeking for some help.

I am trying to figure out a way to flash NBT Evo 2, but I am missing the correct procedure to install abiltating fsc codes on it.

Getting the codes is not a problem, the issue is how to insert them correctly.

As far as I know, in order to install an used EVO on a different car, I must:

-Delete the previous FSC codes by downgrading the software to a previous 56.0 or 56.2 version

- then delete old FSC with tool32

- insert new FSC codes of the new host car

- flash the EVO with the frame number from the car that will be hosting it, making it aligned with the new FSC installed in the previous step

In order to do this is it necessary to build the whole FA, and if so, does the FA have to be taken from the host car or there is something else that needs to be done? 

Due to the type of customers I am currently working for, I can not use emulators as the job needs to look as neat as possible.

I have heard that it is possible to install FSC codes through a USB drive, but I am missing the procedure to do that.

Any suggestion would be very appreciated!


----------



## Mwahab (Jul 22, 2016)

Pm


----------



## Jhnblckwood (Jun 2, 2017)

Can u share that info here?


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

I inadvertently wiped out my FSC codes in my 2017 f30 the other day. I think I did this by pressing the code to defaults button by mistake. Esys doesnt ask you "are you sure".. it just does, and does quickly.

So, this assertion that getting codes is no problem is interesting.. how do you get fsc codes for a NBT2?

Im trying to avoid going back to the dealer and looking like a fool. 


Right now, when I try to enter my navigator I get a message to insert a USB device with an activation code on it. 

All else seems to work including the 6NK code I sent to it which allows my android phone to send and receive text messages and respond with voice to text. 


HELP.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> I inadvertently wiped out my FSC codes in my 2017 f30 the other day. I think I did this by pressing the code to defaults button by mistake. Esys doesnt ask you "are you sure".. it just does, and does quickly.
> 
> So, this assertion that getting codes is no problem is interesting.. how do you get fsc codes for a NBT2?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Barchetta1 said:


> I inadvertently wiped out my FSC codes in my 2017 f30 the other day. I think I did this by pressing the code to defaults button by mistake. Esys doesnt ask you "are you sure".. it just does, and does quickly.
> 
> So, this assertion that getting codes is no problem is interesting.. how do you get fsc codes for a NBT2?
> 
> ...


Send me PM I will email your original FSC files for free


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bimmercoder said:


> Send me PM I will email your original FSC files for free


Wish I knew about this sooner.. paid for it, done. thanks though..

I think posting how you would do this would be very helpful to the group. No reason why we should not be able to generate our own paid for FSC codes if we mess up.. its ONE CLICK to wipe them..


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Barchetta1 said:


> Wish I knew about this sooner.. paid for it, done. thanks though..
> 
> I think posting how you would do this would be very helpful to the group. No reason why we should not be able to generate our own paid for FSC codes if we mess up.. its ONE CLICK to wipe them..


I know. You got sorted that's the main thing.
On the other hand if you mess up this is your fault, nobody has to fix it for free for you, tools you used you are not supposed to have them in the first place.
I was just offering free assistance and free supply of your car's original FSC files.
Not everything can be posted on forums


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Bimmercoder said:


> I know. You got sorted that's the main thing.
> On the other hand if you mess up this is your fault, nobody has to fix it for free for you, tools you used you are not supposed to have them in the first place.
> I was just offering free assistance and free supply of your car's original FSC files.
> Not everything can be posted on forums


Yes, I take full responsibility and paid for my error.

EDIT: I could have gone to dealer and gotten this done for free. I just looked at what ended up being $87 with the purchase of a 64gb stick (turned out didnt need it because I didnt need the maps, just the code) and weighed that against the hassle of dropping and picking up my car, and having to sort of lie about what I had done and decided to pay the fee..

I just think, that I should have access to the code I paid for. What I ended up needing, looks to me like it should have been included and was a over-sight. I could be wrong.. but I already had bluetooth streaming which means as far as I can tell meant I should have bluetooth texting.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> Yes, I take full responsibility and paid for my error.
> 
> EDIT: I could have gone to dealer and gotten this done for free. I just looked at what ended up being $87 with the purchase of a 64gb stick (turned out didnt need it because I didnt need the maps, just the code) and weighed that against the hassle of dropping and picking up my car, and having to sort of lie about what I had done and decided to pay the fee..
> 
> I just think, that I should have access to the code I paid for. What I ended up needing, looks to me like it should have been included and was a over-sight. I could be wrong.. but I already had bluetooth streaming which means as far as I can tell meant I should have bluetooth texting.


$87 including USB Drive is dirt cheap and seems like quite a bargain compared to loosing car for day or more at dealership, having to explain what happened, and risking a warranty Flag on Head Unit.

And it is not an oversight, as BMW does not provide FSC Codes with the car as an owner should never need them. They are only available in a "Repair Kit", which as the name implies, it is for repair by BMW Technicians.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Barchetta1 said:


> Yes, I take full responsibility and paid for my error.
> 
> EDIT: I could have gone to dealer and gotten this done for free. I just looked at what ended up being $87 with the purchase of a 64gb stick (turned out didnt need it because I didnt need the maps, just the code) and weighed that against the hassle of dropping and picking up my car, and having to sort of lie about what I had done and decided to pay the fee..
> 
> I just think, that I should have access to the code I paid for. What I ended up needing, looks to me like it should have been included and was a over-sight. I could be wrong.. but I already had bluetooth streaming which means as far as I can tell meant I should have bluetooth texting.


87 bucks?
Come on
Send the key back once you receive it, don't open package, and ask for your money back
Send me your VIN by PM, I will give you original FSC files within minutes so your radio is back in business today.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bimmercoder said:


> 87 bucks?
> Come on
> Send the key back once you receive it, don't open package, and ask for your money back
> Send me your VIN by PM, I will give you original FSC files within minutes so your radio is back in business today.


He wrote he is already fixed...


----------



## Barchetta1 (Oct 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> $87 including USB Drive is dirt cheap and seems like quite a bargain compared to loosing car for day or more at dealership, having to explain what happened, and risking a warranty Flag on Head Unit.
> 
> And it is not an oversight, as BMW does not provide FSC Codes with the car as an owner should never need them. They are only available in a "Repair Kit", which as the name implies, it is for repair by BMW Technicians.


No, the oversight Im referring to is not the FSC. I had bluetooth streaming from my phone as delivered. It seems to me, its an oversight that my car was not also coded as bluethooth phone text messages.

Seems like you want to turn this into some sort of debate which is not my intent here.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Barchetta1 said:


> No, the oversight Im referring to is not the FSC. I had bluetooth streaming from my phone as delivered. It seems to me, its an oversight that my car was not also coded as bluethooth phone text messages.
> 
> Seems like you want to turn this into some sort of debate which is not my intent here.


That is no oversight either. New car's with 6NH Hands-free with USB interface include support of A2DP Bluetooth Streaming Protocol wheres older cars with 6NH do not. If you want to add Office function then you need to convert 6NH to 6NW Wireless Charging, and VO Code NBT2.

And no, I have nothing to debate. I simply expressed my opinion that $87 is cheap, and considering the Dealer as the alternative, I'd pay it all day long. No debate will change my opinion on this.


----------



## cata_wow (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, please help me with a problem if you can. I have a 2014 BMW f10 with professional navigation. I made a stick with the maps for 2020-1 next Eastern Europe. I tried to extract fsc with stick variant 1b and only after several attempts I realized that it only works on c.i.c and on nbt I need to enet cable. The code generator for activation after the date generated codes that do not work. Now navigation is inactive just like voice commands. My question is "did I delete fsc by mistake" and what should I do? Please help


----------



## Nic.go13 (May 23, 2016)

Bimmercoder said:


> Send me PM I will email your original FSC files for free


I’ve the same can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nic.go13 said:


> I’ve the same can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## ercan (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi!
I need help with fsc codes to a retrofitted nbt evo 2, my problem is I deleted all my fsc codes when i try to update my Turkey evo map. Nothing works like carplay or maps. Btw i paid for programming with featureinstaller via internet but my evo rejected me it says can't ping Head unit. So i am stuck. 
Please help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ercan said:


> Hi!
> I need help with fsc codes to a retrofitted nbt evo 2, my problem is I deleted all my fsc codes when i try to update my Turkey evo map. Nothing works like carplay or maps. Btw i paid for programming with featureinstaller via internet but my evo rejected me it says can't ping Head unit. So i am stuck.
> Please help.


PM sent.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

ercan said:


> Hi!
> I need help with fsc codes to a retrofitted nbt evo 2, my problem is I deleted all my fsc codes when i try to update my Turkey evo map. Nothing works like carplay or maps. Btw i paid for programming with featureinstaller via internet but my evo rejected me it says can't ping Head unit. So i am stuck.
> Please help.


Obviously need oabr connection


----------



## deviler (Sep 27, 2021)

Barchetta1 said:


> Sì, mi assumo la piena responsabilità e ho pagato per il mio errore.
> 
> EDIT: avrei potuto andare dal rivenditore e averlo fatto gratuitamente. Ho appena guardato quello che è finito per essere $ 87 con l'acquisto di una chiavetta da 64 GB (si è scoperto che non ne avevo bisogno perché non avevo bisogno delle mappe, solo del codice) e l'ho pesato contro il fastidio di far cadere e raccogliere la mia auto, e dover una specie di bugia su quello che avevo fatto e ho deciso di pagare la tassa..
> 
> Penso solo che dovrei avere accesso al codice per cui ho pagato. Quello di cui ho avuto bisogno, mi sembra che avrebbe dovuto essere incluso ed è stata una svista. Potrei sbagliarmi .. ma avevo già lo streaming bluetooth, il che significa che per quanto ne so significava che avrei dovuto avere messaggi bluetooth.


ho lo stesso problema, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
ho anche comprato un fsc ma l'unità non si aggiorna


----------



## Isac (Jan 7, 2022)

hi thieves stole the system from my car
I completely found the system and coded it to my vehicle with esys.
my only problem is navigation is not active how can i activate it
Please help me
System: Nbt evo id6


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

I can help. Pm me


----------



## francop (12 mo ago)

I am not sure if you can help as well.

On Monday, I had to bring my X3 to BMW for a service recall and they were updating the software, and while updating, they were running into issues (I think it is because I had activated Carplay), and it seems that all my FSC codes that I had on the car, (the original ones, like Navigation, Voice COntrol, etc), are all not working anymore.

Not sure if there is a way to get the FSC code back on my car..

Any help would be great.


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

francop said:


> I am not sure if you can help as well.
> 
> On Monday, I had to bring my X3 to BMW for a service recall and they were updating the software, and while updating, they were running into issues (I think it is because I had activated Carplay), and it seems that all my FSC codes that I had on the car, (the original ones, like Navigation, Voice COntrol, etc), are all not working anymore.
> 
> ...


PM me car vin


----------



## francop (12 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> PM me car vin


Weird, there is no button to send you a message....


----------



## francop (12 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> PM me car vin


Since I cannot send you a pm, can you start a pm with me, and I will reply with my vin, if possible


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

you need a full FSC retrofit set to work


----------



## francop (12 mo ago)

dragosv6 said:


> you need a full FSC retrofit set to work


OK. How would I do this?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

francop said:


> OK. How would I do this?


You had patched navi probably and after flashing you lost all. Necessary load new certificates. I can help


----------



## ilie_10 (1 mo ago)

Hi guys same problem here with an nbt evo2 retrofit on bmw f11 520d 2012 i try to update the navigation map and now i have grey map unaccessible because of hu tool 2.6 bin file and i buy feature instaler solution no chance is not connecting because of ping…bla bla bal i buy an usb fsc solution 2twice and nothing because ask me for OEM fsc i try to flash with esys and allots of error so i am down I don’t know what to do to fix it the navigation and carplay if someone can help me not free please reply or send me message thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ilie_10 said:


> Hi guys same problem here with an nbt evo2 retrofit on bmw f11 520d 2012 i try to update the navigation map and now i have grey map unaccessible because of hu tool 2.6 bin file and i buy feature instaler solution no chance is not connecting because of ping…bla bla bal i buy an usb fsc solution 2twice and nothing because ask me for OEM fsc i try to flash with esys and allots of error so i am down I don’t know what to do to fix it the navigation and carplay if someone can help me not free please reply or send me message thank you


Text me pm I can assist remotely


----------



## cagcag (2 mo ago)

Hi guys how can I get FSC for lifetime maps update for my NBT EVO ID6?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cagcag said:


> Hi guys how can I get FSC for lifetime maps update for my NBT EVO ID6?


PM sent.


----------

